# Horse joins in the Tour De France



## Mr_Ed (13 July 2007)

As the Tour De France cyclists race past a farm, a horse decides he wants to join in.  Jumping out of his field he quickly takes the lead.  Not quite sure how hes going to wear the leaders yellow jersey......
Watch the video clip at:  http://www.clipaday.com/videos/horse-joins-in-the-tour-de-france


----------



## Happytohack (13 July 2007)

He looked like he was loving it!


----------



## haybales (13 July 2007)

that footage must be very old now! was featured in the film amelie!


----------



## Mr_Ed (13 July 2007)

Ah well! You know more than me....  Still interesting to watch though!


----------



## Mr_Ed (13 July 2007)

A little more research shows "The incident happened in the Criterium International, not the Tour de France, in 1997 in the south west of France near Toulouse. The horse left the field only 20km from the finish of the race. Thankfully nothing serious happened to any of the riders. The stage was won by an Once rider."

So oops! Sorry not the latest news - hope you all forgive me!

Here's another as an apology (even if it does look spoofed)!  Glad to see they were wearing hats...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5177740931323314317


----------



## haybales (13 July 2007)

it's still an awesome video though!


----------



## mickey (13 July 2007)

Very funny. I enjoyed that!


----------



## dieseldog (13 July 2007)

The second clip was the brilliant, I know its wrong to laugh at ponies somersaulting but how funny...


----------



## Boodle (13 July 2007)

The 2nd clip had me in stitches.
Bad Kirsty.


----------



## JCWHITE (14 July 2007)

The Tour de France is coming to our nearest town on 27 July, might tack up and take the the horses to watch!!!


----------



## LuanneCat (16 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The Tour de France is coming to our nearest town on 27 July, might tack up and take the the horses to watch!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehe would be tempted to join in too but don't think they come near here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## WelshRareBit (18 July 2007)

Funny thing is - that kid clearly used his legs to flip his pony!! lmfao so funny.
Stupid men in lycra would have me jumping out of my field in a rage too!!


----------



## Nic (18 July 2007)

PMSL at the 2nd clip!


----------



## jcberry (18 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
that footage must be very old now! was featured in the film amelie! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh i watched that today 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what a coincedence that i see it now


----------



## glencoe (18 July 2007)

A fat labrador ran into the peloton yesterday and knocked one of the riders off his bike. Dog was OK, he got up and wandered off. Oh, the cyclist was unhurt as well.


----------



## tom22 (19 July 2007)

Thanks for sharing the clips!
That pony in the second was running it's little legs off!! Early on that rider was leaning way back, must've known the pony was out of control, hate to laugh but it was just too funny!!! Haven't we ALL been there on a bad pony


----------

